# Please someone help



## Rustyl69 (May 16, 2020)

I have been trying to find out about this bottle. I have found similar ones . I think it is leaded glass with silver overlay. I believe it is French from victoran era.if anyone has the facts about it please help.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 17, 2020)

Hello, can you put a picture of the bottom please?


----------



## Rustyl69 (May 17, 2020)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


----------



## planeguy2 (May 17, 2020)

I think it is a perfume bottle.


----------



## Rustyl69 (May 17, 2020)

That's what I thought also. I think it is French not sure. I also think it is from the 1800 

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


----------



## planeguy2 (May 17, 2020)

Looking at pictures of french bottles I'd guess that. Where did you find it?


----------



## Rustyl69 (May 17, 2020)

I purchased it from a friend for my girl friend for Christmas just trying to get more information about it.

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


----------



## planeguy2 (May 17, 2020)

Rustyl69 said:


> I purchased it from a friend for my girl friend for Christmas just trying to get more information about it.
> 
> Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


Just wondering because if it was from the U.S vs France.


----------



## Rustyl69 (May 17, 2020)

I have been searching for a while I'm trying to find out who made it and year and the value of it . I have seen some close but nothing exactly like it. Starting to wonder if it was specially made for someone

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (May 17, 2020)

If it's silver there should be a hallmark on it, which would narrow things down quite a bit


----------



## DFW Digger (May 17, 2020)

Not sure but this looks like a hallmark or clue. Really good 10x loop would help. Sometimes they mark really tiny.


----------



## Rustyl69 (May 17, 2020)

I'm really not sure any information would be helpful

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


----------

